# Butt Cleaning in the Winter



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Have you tried putting her on a "gut coat" ? We used it on a pony that had chronic diarrhea and it helped in a big way. I know its for ulcers but sometimes it helps other stuff as well as it is similar to pepto for humans.

Baby wipes are great for cleaning bums in the winter, and a great dry shampoo is miracle coat. You just spray it on and wipe down with a towel.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Baby Oil works quite well - use some kitchen roll - and it helps stop the poo from sticking to the legs
I would also try something like NBEventer suggested as it might help


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

You can also slather on Vasoline to act as a moisture barrier on her butt, even down the backs of her legs if needed. As you know, urine or feces left in contact with the skin can cause lots of irritation, burns, hair loss, etc. Good luck with the ol' sweetie!


----------



## Bo20 (Jun 8, 2014)

Subbing.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Boo Walker said:


> You can also slather on Vasoline to act as a moisture barrier on her butt, even down the backs of her legs if needed. As you know, urine or feces left in contact with the skin can cause lots of irritation, burns, hair loss, etc. Good luck with the ol' sweetie!


This
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

thetempest89 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a 32 year old pony I got from a rescue. I've had her for a few months now. She has diarrhea, she's been put on pro&preobiotics and they haven't helped. (she has seen the vet and he said because she's so old, her track has probably shrunken and that's why the diarrhea)
> 
> ...


Please talk to your vet about this really old but very successful treatment. Stomach tube a fresh dropping from a healthy horse - dropping is mixed with warm water and tubed directly into the stomach. Worked really well with an old school pony.

You can help keep her clean by using a tail bag fixed to her rug. 

Wash her bum and tail completely clean, allow to dry and then use Silicon spray on tail, bum and legs to prevent dung sticking. On the foals with scouring we actually smear Vaseline around the anus and the inside of the legs to prevent dung sticking. Wipe clean each day and re spray.


----------

